# Water Heater



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Just sitting here thinking I should drain down the water systems on my SAFARI TREK circa 1997
I have a hot and cold drain down points in the water control locker, but I don't think it drains down the boiler. In the boiler housing you know behind the access panel you can remove on the outside there is a big steel plug that is very corroded, is this the drain ?
I am very reluctant to try and remove it for obvious reasons, has anyone come accross this before?

Loddy


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*water heater*

Hi,
you have a suburban water heater and draining the rest of the system does NOT drain the hot water heater, due to there being a non return valve in the inlet line to the water heater. The large rusty hexagon is the drain plug, also on the inner part of this bung should be a sacrificial anode rod which the hot water eats away instead of rotting the inside of the water tank!
You will probably find that the sacrificial part of the rod will have gone leaving the thin steel binding rod attached to the rear of the bung. These bungs/rods should be replaced once a year to prolong the life of your water heater.
Atwood water heaters are of a different design having a hardened aluminium tank and do not need an anode rod. Suburban water heaters have a steel tank with a very thin porcelain lining which tends to crack thus needing a sacrificial rod.
Dunc.
(if you need a bung/rod they are on the shelf)07738669938


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Dunc
Thanks for that I shall try and remove the bung in the next few days and see what we shall see'

Loddy


----------



## normaa (Sep 20, 2007)

*water heater*

hI Try camco freeze ban 50 rv fresh water antifreeze from www.mobileryrv.co.uk or tel01869351861 dennis


----------

